# Looks like Eli Montaigue is doing a good job carrying on his fathers work



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 3, 2017)

I had not noticed his YouTube presentations. Whatever discussions we have had about the form and its history, its good to know Eli is teaching it, he is a very good teacher, too.

(He has ok'd this video to be shared)


----------

